# New Site which offers free pet sitting.



## Philipharrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

This site allows pet owners to get in touch with other like minded pet owners for free pet sitting exchange.

So if I had a bull dog I can search for other people in my area with a bull dog for free pet sitting.

The site is called pet around

Does everyone think this is a good idea?

What is Pet Around? - YouTube

Phil


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Without knowing much about it, personally, no. I would not trust someone that I did not know. I belong to a greyhound and lurcher group and people who have met on walks have set up something similar, but they at least have had the opportunity to meet (or someone they know has) and suss each other out. 


Had a quick look on their website and it looks like they are the service provider. Don't think it's for putting people together.

See earlier post re the K9 Boarding Kennels.......


----------



## Philipharrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

HI

Yeah I totally agree, it would be irresponsible and foolish to turn up someones door and just drop off your animal.

Having said this I have used the site and met a few really nice people. The site encourages you to meet up and go for walks before hand.

The people I met were just like me. Didnt like the idea of leaving their animals in a kennel and were happy to pet sit for free on the basis the favour was returned.

I kinda see the site like a site for finding baby sitters. You may be CRB checked and have every certificate out there but most of the time you want to meet the people. See what they are like and then leave your animal with them because they seem like nice people. Meet their pets as well. More often than not you can make judgements on nice friendly people quite quickly.

Phil


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops, I typed in an s after pet, which brought up a different site.

So, yes it is an "introductory" site.

Not for me, but whatever floats your boat


----------

